# Some nice finds from my summer 2018 dives....



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 9, 2018)

A pretty good dive season for this underwater glass hunter:

A nice Dalley's Ink with a rare finished top, a somewhat rare, mint condition b/t quart from J.D. Brown, and an equally mint but fairly common J.D. Brown, a J.J. McLaughlin crown-top qt. soda ( thinking of tumbling this one), a James Walsh squat soda, and a beautiful, if un-embossed, black beer with tons of tiny bubbles!




Can't wait to get back in & resume the quest! Ah well, there are worse things to be addicted too!

Regards,
DSD


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 9, 2018)

Those are awesome! I love that little blob top beside the green bottle. Very nice!


----------



## RCO (Dec 9, 2018)

I found one of those small JD Brown bottles too this summer , hidden in the sand near an old hotel . never found the quart before or even broken parts of one . 

but there is a lot of JD Brown bottles all over muskoka , they sold to many towns in the area other than Gravenhurst

I assume you were diving somewhere in Muskoka area ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 9, 2018)

Those are definitely some nice finds!  I've always wanted to try diving for bottles.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 9, 2018)

RCO said:


> I found one of those small JD Brown bottles too this summer , hidden in the sand near an old hotel . never found the quart before or even broken parts of one .
> 
> but there is a lot of JD Brown bottles all over muskoka , they sold to many towns in the area other than Gravenhurst
> 
> I assume you were diving somewhere in Muskoka area ?



Yes indeed I was. I've explored a good portion of the lakes & rivers in the area, and there is much more territory to investigate. I found this blob-top in the area as well, showing that bottles really got around back in the day:



I plan on traveling farther North next season, as it is taking many, many dives to scare up something good in the more southern regions. Where do you do most of your hunting, generally speaking?

DSD


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 9, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are definitely some nice finds!  I've always wanted to try diving for bottles.



Hey, dive in Bro! Other than propellers, crazed teenage wave-runner-riders, giant snapping turtles and overly-friendly carp, it's a walk in the park! 

Seriously, there are a few hazards out there, so if you decide to dive in, be careful.

DSD


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 9, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> Those are awesome! I love that little blob top beside the green bottle. Very nice!



Yes, it's one of my favourites; we Canadians are big fans of the Beaver!

Regards,
DSD


----------



## RCO (Dec 9, 2018)

never seen that Simcoe bottle before , H W Pursel is listed as 1899-1902 , odd you found it up north 

I've been all over the place but limited to where I can go and how deep I can swim down , I'd prefer to discuss specific locations thru Personal message if you wanted to know more


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 9, 2018)

Yeah I may try it one day, but not until I have more time and money than I do now.  And that Pursel bottle is a beauty!  That lacrosse image is fantastic, never seen that one before.


----------



## willong (Dec 12, 2018)

Personally, I would not tumble that frosted bottle--the condition authentically reflects its history.

What method did you use to cut a (broken?) bottle to make the tumbler in the background behind the ink? In addition to intact, machine-made bottles, have a few BIM but broken bottles I'd like to convert to drinking glasses.


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Dec 12, 2018)

Some lovely bottles I love diving for bottles and did find some lovely ones in Indiana when I lived there. Now I am Director of a field Station in Albion California and there are tons of bottles in the area if you can find them. I will have to make a post soon.
Enjoy the Snappers I really miss turtles now that I am back in California where there is only one native turtle. 
Sheldon


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 18, 2018)

"Can't wait to get back in & resume the quest! Ah well, there are worse things to be addicted too!"

Nice finds Dan. I like the ink, is it embossed Carter's on the shoulder?
As far as the addiction, researching dive sites, hunting and finding bottles and unexpected treasures is as good as it gets.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 19, 2018)

Those are all nice. I like the ink.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 29, 2019)

Hey C-WD! How's this for a prompt reply to your inquiry! Sorry bout that. No, there's no embossing of "Carter" on the shoulder. A knowledgeable ink collector told me that the finished top of this Dalley's Ink is rare, as they typically have a burst-style top. It's my 1st Dalley's Ink & I'm happy to have it in my collection. How goes things for you?


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 29, 2019)

Hi Willong!

Sorry for the massive delay in answering your question! I use a glass cutter I bought on Amazon - it scores the bottle, I then heat the score-line with a candle ( heating time is critical for old glass ), then immediately dunk the bottle into ice water. With luck, the broken top falls away at the score line, leaving a nice flat edge, ready for finishing. I'm now looking for old, broken bottles to re-purpose, along with those wonderful complete finds!


----------

